# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Komunikimi me kafshët

## prizrenasi_30

Eshte interesant se si ne librat fetare (Bibel dhe Kuran) lexojme se ne disa raste njerezit kane folur me kafshet.

Ja nje fragment nga Bibla: 

1

Por gjarpri ishte më dinaku ndër të gjitha bishat e fushave që Zoti Perëndi kishte krijuar, dhe i tha gruas: "A ka thënë me të vërtetë Perëndia: "Mos hani nga të gjitha pemët e kopshtit?"".

2

Dhe gruaja iu përgjegj gjarprit: "Nga fruti i pemëve të kopshtit mund të hamë;

3

por nga fruti i pemës që është në mes të kopshtit Perëndia ka thënë: "Mos hani dhe mos e prekni, ndryshe do të vdisni"".

4

Atëherë gjarpri i tha gruas: "Ju s`keni për të vdekur aspak;

5

por Perëndia e di që ditën që do t`i hani, sytë tuaj do të hapen dhe do të jeni në gjendje si Perëndia të njihni të mirën dhe të keqen".

Bibel, Zanafilla:3

E njejta ngjarje pershkruhet edhe ne Kuran por se si ka qen e mundur kjo nuk jepen detajet.

Ne te gjithe sot jemi te vetedijshem qe ne rrethana normale eshte e pamundur qe njerezit te flasin me kafshet.

Kjo mund te ndodhe vetem ne rast se njeriu eshte nen ndikim te droges sic ndodh ne kete film per shembull:




Por ne kete film tregohet qarte qe ky eshte efekti i droges kurse ne librat fetare nuk jepen detajet por ju kerkohet njerezve vetem t'i besojne ato gjera e te mos i hetojne!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ja edhe nje rast nga Kurani:

17.	E Sulejmanit i ishte tubuar ushtria e vet që përbëhej nga exhinët, nga njerëzit dhe nga shpendët dhe ata mbanin rendin.
18.	Deri atëherë kur arritën mbi luginën e buburrecave, një buburrec tha: "O ju buburreca, hyni në vendet tuaja që të mos u copëtojë Sulejmani dhe ushtria e tij duke mos ju vërejtur".
19.	E ai (Sulejmani) buzëqeshi i gëzuar prej fjalës së tij dhe tha: "Zoti im, më mundëso që t'i falënderoj të mirat Tuaja që m'i dhurove mua dhe prindërve të mi dhe që të bëj vepra të mira që Ti i pëlqen, e me mëshirën Tënde më fut në mesin e robërve Tuaj të mirë!"

Kuran: 27: Neml.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Eshte shume interesant se si njerezit i lexojne dhe i besojne keto gjera edhe ne kohen e sotme duke mos e perdorur trurin fare.

Shpjegimi i vetem i arsyeshem per keto raste eshte se njerezit ose kane qene nen ndikim te droges ose kane pasur halucinacione nga arsye te ndryshme sic eshte pagjumesia p.sh.

Une per vete po te kisha jetuar ne kohen e Muhamedit apo te profeteve tjere dhe ti kisha degjuar ata duke treguar se si kane folur me engjujt ja kisha bere kete pyetje:

Shoku, mos ke qene nen ndikim te barit ne ate moment?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## <katunari>

Qy qy, une per qdo dite flas me qenin tim, por deri sot , kurr nuk ma ka kthy fjalen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MafiaWarz

Papagalla kan qen po sjau ka kap nat vakt  :ngerdheshje: 




A kjo ktu o 




> 17. E Sulejmanit i ishte tubuar ushtria e vet që përbëhej nga exhinët, nga njerëzit dhe nga shpendët dhe ata mbanin rendin.
> 18. Deri atëherë kur arritën mbi luginën e buburrecave, një buburrec tha: "O ju buburreca, hyni në vendet tuaja që të mos u copëtojë Sulejmani dhe ushtria e tij duke mos ju vërejtur".
> 19. E ai (Sulejmani) buzëqeshi i gëzuar prej fjalës së tij dhe tha: "Zoti im, më mundëso që t'i falënderoj të mirat Tuaja që m'i dhurove mua dhe prindërve të mi dhe që të bëj vepra të mira që Ti i pëlqen, e me mëshirën Tënde më fut në mesin e robërve Tuaj të mirë!"
> 
> Kuran: 27: Neml.


Prit tash vjen Mersin dhe te jep fakte shkencore qe bubrrecat komunikojn me njerz  :ngerdheshje:  


Drejt e n portokalli  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MafiaWarz



----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Po sot kemi papagall qe flet.  :ngerdheshje: 

A e besoni apo vetem filma jane ato ??

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Po sot kemi papagall qe flet. 
> 
> A e besoni apo vetem filma jane ato ??


Papagalli vetem i perserit ato fjale qe i ka mesuar, kurse ne shembujt e mesiperm qe i dhash eshte bere dialog mes njerezve dhe kafsheve.

----------


## Nete

> Qy qy, une per qdo dite flas me qenin tim, por deri sot , kurr nuk ma ka kthy fjalen


Nuk ta ka kthyer fjalen,por ndoshta te ka degjuar.

----------


## AnaH_M

Cirkuzi forumit paska fillu me u mare me kafshe :buzeqeshje: 
Sa dele je kah i kullot maleve te Prizrenit?ama drejt trego mos u ben bubrec :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Cirkuzi forumit paska fillu me u mare me kafshe
> Sa dele je kah i kullot maleve te Prizrenit?ama drejt trego mos u ben bubrec


a e rrase pak ti a? 

cirkuza jeni ju qe i besoni keto gjera dhe une e chino perdite kemi me jau qit ne sheh te metat qe i keni derisa tju bejme bajat krejt!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Cirkuzi forumit paska fillu me u mare me kafshe
> Sa dele je kah i kullot maleve te Prizrenit?ama drejt trego mos u ben bubrec


p.s. çoban kurr sjum kan e as nuk bahna po ti je kan vet e menon qe edhe te tjert jan si ti!

----------


## _Mersin_

> Papagalla kan qen po sjau ka kap nat vakt 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A kjo ktu o 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pse behesh tru gjashtekendor, ajeti kuranit flet per biseden qe kane bere kafshet me njeri tjetrin dhe jo me Sulejmanin.Pastaj ne cirk nuk ke pare ti numra te kumunikimit me kafshet.Kafshes i behen instikte fjalet e njeriut.Do te marr nje dite per dore te blej nje akullore dhe te coj xhaxhi ne cirk ty.

Mer lexo kete temen

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=114868

Ketu ke nje video qe nje vizitor i thote luanit te thote Allah dhe ai e thote kete fjale

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Mersin ti ke thene: 




> Pse behesh tru gjashtekendor, ajeti kuranit flet per biseden qe kane bere kafshet me njeri tjetrin dhe jo me Sulejmanin


Cka thua per keto ajete pra?

20.	Dhe vështroi shpendët e tha: "Ç'është që nuk e shoh pupëzën? Jo, ajo nuk qenka këtu!"
21.	Unë do ta dënoj atë me një dënim të ashpër ose do ta therë ose ka për të më sjellë ndonjë argument të fortë (si arsyetim).
22.	Ajo nuk zgjati shumë e tha: "Unë kuptova atë që ti nuk je i njohur dhe të erdha nga Sebei me një lajm të sigurt".
23.	Në të vërtetë unë gjeta një grua që po i sundonte ata (popullin e Sebe-it) dhe asaj i ishte dhënë çdo send, e ajo kishte një fron të madh.
24.	Madje takova atë dhe popullin e saj se adhurojnë diellin e jo All-llahun, po djalli ua kishte hijeshuar atë veprim të tyre dhe i kishte shmangur prej rrugës së drejtë, andaj ata nuk gjejnë udhëzim.
25.	(i kishte shmangur) Për të mos adhuruar All-llahun që nxjerr në shesh (e di) të fshehtën në qiej e në tokë, dhe që e di atë që fshehni dhe atë që publikoni.
26.	All-llahu është një, nuk ka zot tjetër pos Tij, Zot i Arshit të madh.
27.	Ai (Sulejmani) tha: "Do të shohim se a e thua të vërtetën apo je nga gënjeshtarët!"
28.	Shko me këtë letrën time e hidhjau atyre, largohu (pak) nga ata dhe përgjo se çka bisedojnë!"

Pra ketu thuhet qarte qe Sylejmani kishte biseduar me nje shpend!

----------


## _Mersin_

Po une e dija kete ajet por une po flisja per versetin qe solli ai me Buburrecat.Kurani na tregon para 1400 vitesh qe kafshet kumunikone  me njera tjetren gje te cilen shkenca e ka vertetuar se fundmi.Tani kur ti shikon nje film qe nje kafshe flet me nje njeri pse te duket e pamundur qe mund ta beje dhe nje profet i Zotit si mrekulli. Sulejmani ose Solomoni ka ditur  gjyhet e kafsheve dhe ka kumunikuar me to.Kjo ka qene mrekulli per te si profet i Zotit.Thuhet se dhe bimet i kane deshmuar atij se per cfare semundje mund te perdoreshin dhe prej atehere lindi mjekesia bimore.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Po une e dija kete ajet por une po flisja per versetin qe solli ai me Buburrecat.Kurani na tregon para 1400 vitesh qe kafshet kumunikone  me njera tjetren gje te cilen shkenca e ka vertetuar se fundmi.Tani kur ti shikon nje film qe nje kafshe flet me nje njeri pse te duket e pamundur qe mund ta beje dhe nje profet i Zotit si mrekulli. Sulejmani ose Solomoni ka ditur  gjyhet e kafsheve dhe ka kumunikuar me to.Kjo ka qene mrekulli per te si profet i Zotit.T*huhet se dhe bimet i kane deshmuar atij se per cfare semundje mund te perdoreshin dhe prej atehere lindi mjekesia bimore.*







Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa


Amin jarabi topi se lun  :Mos:

----------


## _Mersin_

He mre cifut nuk e beson se solomoni kishte kete fuqi prej Zotit.Po cfare cifuti 6 kendor jeti kur sbeson as per Solomonin.

Ja si thote Jezusi 

Dhe ai, duke u përgjigjur, u tha atyre: "Unë po ju them se në se këta do të heshtnin, *gurët do të bërtisnin*".(Luka 19/40)

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Po une e dija kete ajet por une po flisja per versetin qe solli ai me Buburrecat.Kurani na tregon para 1400 vitesh qe kafshet kumunikone  me njera tjetren gje te cilen shkenca e ka vertetuar se fundmi.Tani kur ti shikon nje film qe nje kafshe flet me nje njeri pse te duket e pamundur qe mund ta beje dhe nje profet i Zotit si mrekulli. Sulejmani ose Solomoni ka ditur  gjyhet e kafsheve dhe ka kumunikuar me to.Kjo ka qene mrekulli per te si profet i Zotit.Thuhet se dhe bimet i kane deshmuar atij se per cfare semundje mund te perdoreshin dhe prej atehere lindi mjekesia bimore.


Ja me juve sja vlen te shtyhesh, nuk bindeni asesi.

Mire mire, vazhdoni besoni e jetoni si te doni, une ne kete teme dua t'i vetedijesoj ata qe nuk jane kyqur akoma ne fene islame dhe t'i paralajmeroj ata qe e perdorin trurin e i logjikojne gjerat.

Ju pershendes nga Prizreni.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Ju pershendes nga Prizreni.
> __________________
> Duhet ta pastrojmë Shqipërinë nga mbeturinat Turke/Arabe!


Ti nga Prizeni dhe do te pastrosh Shqiperine?Shko pastro Kosoven njehere nga serbet pastaj hajde fol .

----------


## agimbeluli

> Ti nga Prizeni dhe do te pastrosh Shqiperine?Shko pastro Kosoven njehere nga serbet pastaj hajde fol .


haaaaa e forte kjo ,po nuk guxon ta pastroje kosoven nga vllau i vet ,ata i ka vellezer heheheh

----------

